# Favorite Short Films?



## Chuchi (Dec 4, 2014)

I came across a thread elsewhere on the internet that had a brief collection of short films that were funny or thought-provoking or sad. Personally, I'm a fan of short films, especially the cutesy animated shorts, but I find I can enjoy many kinds. I looked a bit via the search function here for a similar thread and only came up with some furry-related topics. I'd rather expand it beyond just furry-specific content, so here goes. 

Have any personal favorite short films you'd like to share?
I discovered this one today, fell in love with it. I think it's pretty funny. The Gunfighter


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 4, 2014)

The Cat With Hands has always been a favorite of mine. I love scary creepy shorts.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 4, 2014)

I've enjoyed a bunch of CGI shorts, mostly action and stuff, but can you blame me?
Anyhoo, one recent discovery I liked was http://vimeo.com/67768281

There are some I've seen that are much better, but it's been more than a year since I've seen them so my memory is a tad hazy.
Will post when I bump into them


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 4, 2014)

Bobby Loves Mangos

I don't watch as many shorts as I used to. This one stuck with me, though.


----------



## Rekel (Dec 4, 2014)

The Snowman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A3THighARU

This has been my favorite since I was a toddler. The animation is absolutely incredible.

EDIT: Found a better link.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 4, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> The Cat With Hands has always been a favorite of mine. I love scary creepy shorts.


I liked it. Creepy stuff isn't my usual go-to but god damn, when the cat first popped out of the well that shit just looked so unnatural it's almost traumatizing. 



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I've enjoyed a bunch of CGI shorts, mostly action and stuff, but can you blame me?
> Anyhoo, one recent discovery I liked was http://vimeo.com/67768281


Short, 'sweet' and powerful.



SkyboundTerror said:


> Bobby Loves Mangos


Holy shit. That was fucking _good_. 

Thanks for the shares guys ('n galâ™¥)! C:


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a few:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58R8X0vKYTA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptx7IPENoYE


----------



## mcjoel (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a couple 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rHLwG3ioD4Y
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Mptpw8fQ-lw
This one is a three part
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NDDyFG9sNGs
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wyg9JEE-Zts
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=s0wIJBcWrlw


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 5, 2014)

I have a few:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWpK0wsnitc (you might not want to watch this one at work)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGzghUQRVk8  (umm, same as above XD)

On a lighter note lol :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6GEEi67atc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EorkUqmeHds

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FJvh4va78s


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 5, 2014)

This ones for Funky:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmps58jF_F4 (Nsfw cuz of 1 second of boobies)

And then there's the gems of Don Hertzfeldt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuOvqeABHvQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZzKAZODy2c

And here's something a little less weird to cleanse the palate:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0KTUysrwgQ


----------



## darkwolf91 (Dec 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03T2pKO8ItE
One of the first I liked


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm getting around to these slowly but surely. Thanks for all the links. C:


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 6, 2014)

Dirty Laundry. If you don't know what it is, I'd rather not say anything.

[yt]bWpK0wsnitc[/yt]

Also Sintel, which is adorable and oh the feels.

[yt]eRsGyueVLvQ[/yt]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh, Garth... watched a bit of the Hertzfeldt, and remembered this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOP-_8TFWn8


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;UJMltCTizOM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJMltCTizOM[/video]

Gotta love the french   NSFW because of boobs.


----------

